# It looks like I can Fly - Luca



## lux (Jun 14, 2009)

hallo,

at the risk of getting annoying wanted to share a new something:
*
It looks like I can fly*

Thanks 
Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice Luca! Very Newman-ish. Great orchestration and nice usage of instruments. Memorable theme. Clearly your best - although personally I would reconsider the chromatic descent of the flute at 0:17. Good job man!


----------



## lux (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Frederick, man.


----------



## Lex (Jun 14, 2009)

great track man...love it!

aLex


----------



## NedK (Jun 14, 2009)

Very good work Luca. I especially like the first half.


----------



## lux (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Alex and Ned!!

Luca


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2009)

Bello, Luca! It's glorious without being emphatic and has a positive vibe that I like very much...



Frederick Russ @ 14th June 2009 said:


> ... personally I would reconsider the chromatic descent of the flute at 0:17...



not me, I love those little "wrong" notesò(   ¤	(   ¤	(   ¤	(   ¤	


----------



## JohnG (Jun 15, 2009)

I prefer the second half when it really takes off. Interesting that Fred hears Newman; I am hearing nobody in particular, more an amalgam of techniques and an economy of material that reminds me more of Herrmann or Sixth Sense.

Anyway, lots of fun, especially the big, bold stuff in the second half.


----------



## careyford (Jun 15, 2009)

Luca,

I thoroughly enjoyed this. Thank you for posting it. The dynamic contrasts work really well, good builds and I like when the bottom drops out towards the end for the final section.

Good good!
Richard


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice!

Mahlon


----------



## lux (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks so much Roberto, John, Richard and Mahlon.

Well, i didnt comment to the flute thing because i honestly feel everyone is entitled to like or dislike any part of my music. In general I can only say that i sometimes place (i should do it way more but i'm so lazy) some outside stuff mostly because i tend to score to picture even if I dont have a picture. I have a scene to comment in my mind. And, as a personal taste, i love how some of my favourite composers mixed different tonalities at the same time do describe multiple plans on the screen, like ominous melodies mixed on uplifting stuff or the inverse, to balance two moods tha co-exist at the same time. As usual my crappy english cant help to explain what i mean, but perhaps some of the most patient among you guys got the sense anyway.

I must confess that i have a really minimal knowledge of Thomas Newman, that I mostly associate with the splendid nuances of the American Beauty score. I got pushed a couple of more pieces probably but really have a limited knowledge and i feel guilty for that. I've been mostly heavily influenced by composers like Elmer Bernstein, Goldsmith, Williams, Silvestri, Horner and Arnold other than his brother Randy Newman.

Thanks again  
Luca


----------



## Robin (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice piece indeed, nice composition.

However I think it could have a bit better balancing towards the lower registers, I think it could need a bit more balls there, especially in the tutti passage towards the end.

Other than that, very enjoyable!


----------



## lux (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you Robin, well i'm afraid it could be more a mix issue than an arrangement thing, more or less the right bottomish stuff is playing on those sections, i'll check how they mix in, thanks.


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 15, 2009)

nice,Luca. you're in the "zone" these days,aren't you?


----------



## lux (Jun 16, 2009)

hey Artsoundz, thanks. I have to guess that being ijn the zone is something good, at least i hope so


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 16, 2009)

Lovely work Luca!

Cheers,
Theo


----------



## lux (Jun 17, 2009)

thank you Theo!

Luca


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 17, 2009)

sorry Luca-I should travel more : )

being in the zone means one is tuned into a higher plane,so to speak- evrything just flows and works like one hopes it should. I think the phrase originated from a sports perspective.


----------



## lux (Jun 17, 2009)

hehe, dont worry, got the general sense of the formula


----------



## Elfen (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Luca, really good music, look like you put your heart into it. The change of tone is natural and powerful. It's a very uplifting piece! 

Congrats


----------



## lux (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks so much Elfen!

Luca


----------



## IvanP (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh this is annoying indeed! 8) 

Superb Job, Luca...excellent build up to the climax, modulations, and overall composition

I specially love the 1st half.

The only thing I don't like that much is the consecutive use of Cymbal hits near the end...but superb job anyway, one of your best!

You should rename it as "It looks like I can compose music"!  

Best, 

Ivan


----------

